# Best power pole for the price?



## Timucua_Outdoors (Oct 15, 2016)

I am hoping to get a beaver tail micro or misquito soon and I am wondering what would be the best power pole for the money.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

On a skiff that small I'd go with the PowerPole Micro. Adequate stopping power, no pump and it can be removed and stored if necessary. Only weird thing is when you're traveling spot to spot and you have a 8' rod sticking up in the air.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I would recommend that as well but, honestly if you're getting one of those boats you'll more than likely be doing a lot of poling. A push pole can work the same way as well as BT's Staking system they can install for you and it's only like $100. I wouldn't recommend using the PP micro during a thunderstorm unless you like spiky hair.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

I have a micro on my boat and it's definitely useful to have at times. I just run the rod out and stick it in the rod holder under the gunnel if I'm not going to use it (only takes a second). Also people complain about how high it sticks up for the person fishing the back when on the TM. You can cut 2ft off and run it down 2 ft while fishing and it's not a problem. I had a buddy offer me a free 6ft PP and I told him to sell it because I didn't want all the extra stuff that goes with it. I would only go hydraulic if I wanted duals.

Just my .02


----------

